# Hurricane Sandy



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Just thought I would start a thread regarding the hurricane currently coming up the east coast. 

Aside from securing my lawn furniture and bottling up some fresh drinking water tomorrow, I am ready for this storm. Unfortunately 90% of my friends and family are in a sheer panic right now over this. They don't even have basic food on hand or anything. People are out shopping in a panic and are worried about how they are going to survive this storm.

Technically now is the perfect time for us East Coast preppers to start introducing the idea of prepping to those around us. I know I have been. 

It's funny the excuses people are giving as to why they can't or won't prep on a regular basis. The #1 reason I'm getting tonight is that they don't have enough storage space. 

Come on. Really? Get rid of one bin of your crap and put away a week of supplies for your family. 

People really kill me sometimes. LOL.

Anyhow, prayers to all who are in the path of this storm. Remember prepping is 80% attitude and 20% supplies. Kick back, enjoy the sound of the rain, and crack open some of that Spam you've been hoarding away in the closet. I know I will be


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mama, if 80% of prepping is attitude, you are 120% ready for the storm. 

Happy kite flying!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

We do not wish harm on anyone. For those who have prepared this is an opportunity to review what they have in stock and how they would react if this storm hit their area.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't wish harm on anyone either. I prep and hope I never have to use any of my supplies. I think most preppers are that way.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry if my communication was unclear. I was not criticizing. My intent was to say that this is an opportunity to review what one has and learn where one has shortcomings.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

No worries. I just didn't want my original post to come across that way.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

preppermama said:


> No worries. I just didn't want my original post to come across that way.


It did no. Poor communication on my part.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Your absolutely rt. My kids have joked about my prepping, then my daughter called n said " OMG I've got to run out now, I've got nothing for outage for pos.3-4 days". I simply said, " I'm set", I'm a preppers. Then she replied, oh yea I forgot. Well that finally made dawn rise, hallelua! Then we sat down discussed what she needs n needs to do. Thank u Sandy! I've got my son onboard as well. I'm so glad I started, be it only bout 8-9 months ago, It's so comforting. The people r running around like crazy, the shelves r almost bare, no generaters, milk, water, canned meats, candles, etc. N your rt. this is a great time for me to ck with neibors too, come on board!! So glad a friend turned me on to this months ago. To all my fellow East coasters, stay safe and be well.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of hardware stores out there right now selling out of generators and other supplies, as well as grocery stores selling out of goods. Its sad to hear someone say they have no room for storage, but their trinket snowglobe cabinet is more important to them.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's a random thought on Sandy.... Obama just cancelled a Colorado speaking engagement because of Sandy. I know for a fact that we are one of the 57 states he has visited... so he should be aware that we are no where close to Sandy. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Woad, Woad, Woad....Why are you dissing on our super cool Prez? Isnt he on every irrelevant TV show, diregarding his REAL job? Doesnt he play golf every weekend while wars rage? Doesnt he rub elbows with all the Hollywod elite wierdos? Wasnt he flying to Vegas why patriotic Americans were murdered in Benghazi?

I just dont understand how anyone can criticize a Prez that is completely under qualified and inexperienced? A Prez that has little or no understanding of the real America? A Prez that doesnt believe in American exceptionalism? A Prez that doesnt believe in an America of self reliant indiviualists. An America that adapts. overcomes and improvises?

Of course, the reign of the this inept, useless, ineffectual, Prez will be over soon, so dont diss, just celebrate....

Just sayin.....


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Jandor... why are you being so coy? Just tell us how you really feel. It's o.k. We'll listen and not judge.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Woad, I am trying to be politically correct...;-) You must be on of those independant thinkers... can't have that now...

Just watch NBC nightly news, they will teach ya how to conform....OH! MSNBC that's the ticket...wonderfully insightful, toe the line. It will fill ya right up.... hahahahha


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got a tingle up my leg........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I went to the store Saturday in violation of my principles. People where stocking up on the food , beer and candles. Then I remembered the food was for during the World Series and the beer was to drown the Tigers sorrows in.

Gas went from $ 3.28 9/10 to $3.55 9/10 while I was filling up gas cans and the BOV (camper van)

I've been driving the Camper daily since I'm during body panel repair on my minivan and it's a thirsty vehicle that needs a lot of gas, and I burned up about 5 gallons mulching leaves the past week, and the grocery had turkey hot dogs for $1 a pack, 10# of chicken leg quarters for $5.97. So I wasn't caught unprepared , just taking advantage of the last day of sales.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

A thought crossed my mind

Is this an exercise for the govt to "test" their plans for future control?????????


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Hopefully, everyone pulls through this allright, although hungry and cold. And another note, since about 35% of the blue states are in the dead path of the storms, maybe about 1/3 of them won't want to go out and vote next week ! Out of something bad, comes something good !


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I lived in Daytona Beach,FL from 89-07 god only knows how many hurricanes I have been through, and as long as you are prepared its not all that bad...


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

nadja said:


> Hopefully, everyone pulls through this allright, although hungry and cold. And another note, since about 35% of the blue states are in the dead path of the storms, maybe about 1/3 of them won't want to go out and vote next week ! Out of something bad, comes something good !


I'm sure Pat Robertson would try and say this was God's way of making sure his side won.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

What I find most interesting is the interviews with locals that some of the papers are doing. One lady, aged 40, went to the store to buy water, which was the only item she actually intended to buy to prepare for Sandy. Of course the store was sold out so she told the reporter she was going home to make a big batch of chili to hold her over. I realize we are all moral people and don't want anyone to come to harm.... but I'm finding it really hard to have sympathy for people like that. Even from a Christian perspective there's a saying: God helps those that help themselves. I'm at a loss as to how I should feel about people that don't take living very seriously. We all recognize that people with this mindset are the first to go in a SHTF situation... and Sandy, from all reports, is not going to be a joke. My fear is people being stupid and drowning in any inland flooding, people freezing to death if the power goes out, and people getting seriously ill or dying from contaminated water supplies. 

I sure hope that Chili keeps her alive (sarcasm intended).


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

same here. i dont fret for things like this. i even went to my kids houses and prepped for them, food bobs, water survival manuals.
the storm will be epic. im a little jealous for the fear factor. i havent gotten a hurricane, just a typhoon in guam. that wasnt cool i didnt get scared. the thrill seeker in me would love something epic like this. the human in me prays for peoples safety. the prepper in me says well... what have you done for yourself? situations like this are exactly why its a good idea.
3day preps are good by one month preps are gooder...and longer, self sustained lifestyle is goodest


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Most people in my town are in a state of panic right now; grabbing last minute food and water, gas, etc. I'm sitting here eating a bagel and enjoying my Sunday  Hakuna Mattata.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

A few years ago... I was living in Hampton Roads, VA... and we got hit by a hurricane. Lots of wind... some flooding around us... but mostly to the south.... and of course... the typical power loss. I was prepared... and as it started to get dark, I fired up the generator.... set up some lights in the carport... turned up the music... fired up the grill and patiently waited. And what to my wondering eyes did appear.... scared and bedraggled neighbors and eight cases of beer. Since I had the grill fired up, I "suggested" a BBQ of any meat they didn't want to spoil... and presto... a free meal. My neighbors were quite generous with their beer, rum and meat and we had a right nice party going on in the middle of the hurricane. And... all it cost me was a bit of gas for the generator and a bright smile. Of course... I offered my (running) deep freezer for meat storage... and my (running) fridge to keep beer cold. And... what wasn't consumed at the party was left for me and my family as a thank you. We were eating well for weeks...


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> A few years ago... I was living in Hampton Roads, VA... and we got hit by a hurricane. Lots of wind... some flooding around us... but mostly to the south.... and of course... the typical power loss. I was prepared... and as it started to get dark, I fired up the generator.... set up some lights in the carport... turned up the music... fired up the grill and patiently waited. And what to my wondering eyes did appear.... scared and bedraggled neighbors and eight cases of beer. Since I had the grill fired up, I "suggested" a BBQ of any meat they didn't want to spoil... and presto... a free meal. My neighbors were quite generous with their beer, rum and meat and we had a right nice party going on in the middle of the hurricane. And... all it cost me was a bit of gas for the generator and a bright smile. Of course... I offered my (running) deep freezer for meat storage... and my (running) fridge to keep beer cold. And... what wasn't consumed at the party was left for me and my family as a thank you. We were eating well for weeks...


Not to mention you have some great memories


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

True...


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> I sure hope that Chili keeps her alive (sarcasm intended).


Her biggest regret will be not packing more toilet paper


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... she has plenty of cloths that can turn into cloth diapers....


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm always surprised when these type of storms hit. The media gets the public whipped into a frenzy (warranted or not) then the public hit the stores and empty the shelves. While shopping many get upset and explode due to the lack of manners and impatience. 

Those of us who have taken steps to avoid these unnecessary situations are much better off. Some folks never learn


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree... the media is always looking to sensationalize events.... and fear sells. Of course.... if everyone were as practical and prepared as preppers... we would have a much smaller list of things to worry about.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow... NYC just implemented a phased shutdown of all public transportation starting at 7pm tonight. I'm not a city boy... but my experience is that most NYers don't own cars... because parking is a nightmare and parking space charges are outrageous. That means that up to 8.2 million people (just pulled the population off of google) are trapped in that city until this is over. The idea of being trapped in a city seems like a nightmare to me. 

I'm in a mid-sized city... but I live on the outskirts and can be out of town in about 4 minutes. Wow... I'm not there and the idea of it still freaks me out.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

and then in comes marshal law... id freak at being trapped like that.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

shotlady said:


> and then in comes marshal law... id freak at being trapped like that.


I wonder if that may not be the plan and, therefore, NO election!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yikes, thatd be pretty bad... its easy to declare in NY because of their gun laws.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MC Sporting Goods has Mossberg 500 slug and bird barrel combo's for @279.99, wood stock too.In 12, 20 and youth 20


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, WOW!!!

OK, I've been studying up on how the storm can effect the target. It isn't like if it hits Panama City or Pensacola. New York City wasn't designed to take such a storm, there can be some serious flooding and the dollar amount of damage can be staggering.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wall Street has suspending trading. That'll cost some $$$$ by itself


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

The rain has arrived here in Maine this morning. I'm sure it will be building in intensity. 

I'm starting to think they overhyped this storm, but I guess we won't know until it's all said and done.

There is no way I would live in NYC and not carry a gun of some kind. In this kind of scenario, gangs can take over and start looting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember "The Warriors"

Michigan passed a law after Katrina stating that the citizens 2nd amendment rights would NOT be taken away during times of emergency and we AIM to keep it that way.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AquaHull said:


> I remember "The Warriors"
> 
> Michigan passed a law after Katrina stating that the citizens 2nd amendment rights would NOT be taken away during times of emergency and we AIM to keep it that way.


From what I read, NRA lobbist/lawmakers were directly involved in that. Kentucky fell in that list of it not happening to as well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Like the Beastie Boys said"(You gotta) fight for your right(to party)"


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Rough night in wv, but only lost power for a couple of hours.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

WVprepper said:


> Rough night in wv, but only lost power for a couple of hours.


Glad you are OK Some folks in WV got a lot of snow and lost power. They need our prayers.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for checking in you have been in my thoughts and prayers, as are others. was there much damage to your abode. whats the weather like there now, cold? snow? take care


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder if martial law is coming heard last night already like 10 states in state of emergency and they have declared curfews for lots of them? not sure how much truth There is to all this but it will be interesting to see how this next couple of days play out. 

I hope everyone there is doing okay and doing their best stay warm & not hungry!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't heard about a curfew, but a state of emergency has been declared in 10 states, and military vehicles are helping to rescue stranded folks.

Marshalling in Martial Law could be a natural progression, I mean the military is already there. I would think military people would be driving military vehicles.:shock:


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone explain something to me. If they declare "Mandatory Evacs", then why do you hear of people still in their homes? So if its "mandatory", and you don't leave, what, you get thrown in jail?


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

no actually they say its mandatory but if you absolutely refuse they can't throw you in jail .I guess there's nois longer law on the books at this point. The people who didn't leave were taken a life in then hands. They knew about it over a day ahead. Governor Christie is very plain talking and he told them to get out n they chose not to. Stupid discussion. All but 1 town that the levee broke and within a half hour they were literally on the 5 feet of water, those people I feel sorry for because they shouldn't of had to leave. I live here in Jersey and it really was bad the flooding is incredible. power outages, down trees, flooded streets it was really bad and it lasted a long time. My area spared, my kids lucky too, just lost electric. But Jersey's is a funny state, people never get along most of the time, but when we have an emergency everybody pulls together. The people are out on the street, helping each other, it's really nice to see wish it should happen 24/7.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks SRPumpkin for summing that up for us.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Your moment of zen.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> But Jersey's is a funny state, people never get along most of the time, but when we have an emergency everybody pulls together. The people are out on the street, helping each other, it's really nice to see wish it should happen 24/7.


I was actually going to say this very thing. People from NY and NJ are very tough people. During times of crisis it is amazing to see that tough, sometimes standoffish attitude slip away. I was in and around NYC a lot during 9/11 and remember the vast shift in how people behaved in NYC that year. Suddenly the city was full of human beings who were working together to get through the nightmare. It still moves me to think about about it more than 10 years later.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> no actually they say its mandatory but if you absolutely refuse they can't throw you in jail


Exactly.

My cousin in married to a guy from Brooklyn and his father refused the 'mandatory evacuation' the other night. As the neighborhood started filling up with water, the rescuers decided to make a second pass through and thankfully the guy came to his senses and left. His house was severely damaged by flood water.

Refusing to evacuate is a personal decision. If you decide to stay, at least write your name and personal details in permanent marker on your arm. That way they can identify your body when they pull you out of the water.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

We were off the grid for 46 hours. We lost power Tuesday around 7 p.m. EST and honestly I'm no even sure why. The weather really wasn't that bad up here. 

I actually had a pretty fun time during those 46 hours, watching movies and making toast on my gas grill. LOL. I think I'm the only person who enjoys the power going out. It's like really comfortable camping to me and I get to play with all my prepper gear. 

One really cool thing that came out of this storm is that my husband taught me how to operate and connect the generator to the house. I am now an old pro at it. 

The other cool thing about the power being out is that it helped me to identify some holes in my prepping gear and plans. Mainly that I really need to beef up entertaining items for the kids that don't require electricity. 

Hope you all fared well through the storm


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

it is unfortunate california is the divide and conquer state separatism and entitlement reign, there will be a sparse few who will pull together. look at our riots. nyc doesnt riot. lakers win, theres a riot, lakers loose theres a riot. someone doesnt get convicted, theres a riot, someone gets convicted theres a riot. we've catered to this bullshit way too long. 

cant wait till obama doesnt get elected. my tank will be full on the 5th and im ready to rock with my older son on my side as we sit in the nevada desert with 5000 other gun enthusiasts right next to an ammo factory. front sight, what better place to ride out the next possible catylist of an la melt down. my region is different ca panders to whiners and muraders and illegals. i have scheduled our departure from the city by design. bug out with not be an issue.

sorry for the tangent.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

preppermama said:


> One really cool thing that came out of this storm is that my husband taught me how to operate and connect the generator to the house. I am now an old pro at it.


prepermama: I use my generator standalone and just plug in what I need. Can you explain in layman's terms how you hooked yours up to the house? And... just out of curiosity... is it big enough to power the house or did you do some selective unplugging first so you didn't overload your generator?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> prepermama: I use my generator standalone and just plug in what I need. Can you explain in layman's terms how you hooked yours up to the house? And... just out of curiosity... is it big enough to power the house or did you do some selective unplugging first so you didn't overload your generator?


My husband is an electrician. How ours it hooked up is probably not the safest or most legal way to do it. I believe a transfer panel is required by code in most places. We are not the kind of people that need the government to dictate common sense to us through regulation.

My husband altered our electrical panel so the generator is hard wired into the electrical panel and has it's own breaker. I think the term is called 'backfeeding.' Other people accomplish the same thing by installing a dryer outlet to a breaker or backfeeding directly through their dryer outlet (neither of which my husband would do).

By connecting your genny in this way IT IS VITAL YOU ALWAYS HAVE THE MAIN BREAKER OFF WHEN YOUR GENNY IS RUNNING and that you are confident your main breaker is functioning properly; Otherwise, you could fry the guy at the electrical pole when he comes to hook your house back up. If you have multiple panels, the main breaker needs to be shut OFF on every single one.

Our setup looks something like the setup in the video below. We don't have a separate outlet like this. Ours is hard wired to the panel and we have a cord that runs from the side of our panel and the cord gets plugged into our genny. Again, I would NOT recommend doing this unless you are an electrician and know how to do this and can make sure your main breaker is functioning properly. We double check our breakers and lines using a multimeter.

I'm sure you know, but I'm gonna say it in case there are some who don't- NEVER RUN A GENERATOR IN A HOUSE OR ENCLOSED SPACE. You'll die of carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------

